# Is vaginal discharge normal in toddlers?



## Halfasianmomma (Nov 1, 2007)

DD, now 3, has been complaining of a booboo down there. She has had episodes in the past week where she said it hurt so badly she cried. I tried to look but she FREAKED out and won't let me spread the labial lips really get a good look. In that instance, she was red and irritated, so we let her go bare bum for a while, put some zinc cream on her and it seemed to clear up.

Recently, the irritation has cropped up again, but I've noticed that she still has white discharge around the vulvar area. Since she FREAKS whenever I try to clean there (this has me really concerned), I can't remove it...I'm wondering if this discharge is normal in little girls--seeing as older girls get various types of discharge throughout their cycle, or if, coupled with the irritation, it's a sign of infection.

I don't have a doctor to go to, so I'm sort of flying blind here, and I'd rather try to treat this at home first...Any ideas?


----------



## Mom2IrishBoys (Jun 14, 2011)

My 1st niece used to get yeast infections from the time she was an infant. Her vagina used to actually try to seal up when she was a baby. I know you didn't mention any itching, but maybe if you can get her into a nice warm oatmeal bath, it would sooth her enough for you to be able to look at it? I would honestly get it checked out ASAP just to be certain it isn't anything serious. I hope you find the anwsers you're looking for and DD feels better!


----------



## A-time-to-live (Jan 25, 2011)

WE just saw the ped today because DD(28 months) was complaining of pain. She was red and irritated and the ped suggested we start by giving her 3-4 sits baths per day (just warm water). We were given a prescription for an anti-fungal cream if the baths don't help. I asked about the discharge and was told that it is normal though there can be more discharge than normal when there is an infection.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

dd has had off and on a whitish (kind of a little chunky?) discharge, which the ped said was normal.

however with the redness and sensitivity you describe, it could be a yeast infection.

if it's a yeast infection, i think an oatmeal bath might make it worse, though. (but oatmeal baths are awesome for other itchy irritations for sure).

if it's a yeast infection, home treatments for adult women would be to use yogurt or insert a clove of garlic (it works like crazy.. sew a string through it and insert it like a tampon) but you're talking about a toddler.... i don't think you should insert anything but the plain yogurt on the outside might help.

but if she's freaking about you even touching it to look at, will putting yogurt on it go over well? i think, too, some of the zinc diaper rash creams might be antifungal and safe for that area.


----------



## colsxjack (Dec 9, 2009)

Another great home remedy for yeast infections is cider vinegar. Put some in a bath and just let her soak for awhile. Keep her dry and let her go diaper free or pants free to get some air.


----------



## A-time-to-live (Jan 25, 2011)

We tried yogurt last night. She looks soooo much better this morning!!!!


----------

